# Can I pull it?



## USMCmtb (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, this is my first time posting on this site. I posted this question on another site, and got about 40 answers. Half I wanted to hear, and half I didn't. Either way, I just want to make the right call.

TT Setup- I am looking to get a 01 Prowler M-27F (owner says its 27' / nada says 29' for that model) GVWR 6400 (NADA). It is at a ridiculous price through a family member.

Problem - TV Setup - I have a 03 Chevy Tahoe 5.3L V8 3.73 WITHOUT towing package. I installed a Reese V-5 hitch that says it is WD rated at 6,000/600. GVWR 6900 on the door/7400 in the manual

Question - Can I pull the thing for 1-2 hr trips, flat eastern NC roads? 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2012)

well hello and welcome, we are a friendly group of people here and there no telling what you will hear. I had a 2000 chevy 1500, 5.3l with a tow package to pull a 27' TT. I was assured it would pull it before I bought it and it was new. NOW, yes it did pull it, but it HARDLY ever got out of OD. It would jump back and forth from OD to drive. This was a trip to Fl. and some roads was up and down, but mostly flat.So if you are satified drive mostly in drive then I say yes it will do as what you are asking. BTW I sold it and got me a 2500 HD with a 8.1 never had a problem after that. good luck


----------



## USMCmtb (Jul 19, 2012)

H2H1;78598 said:
			
		

> well hello and welcome, we are a friendly group of people here and there no telling what you will hear. I had a 2000 chevy 1500, 5.3l with a tow package to pull a 27' TT. I was assured it would pull it before I bought it and it was new. NOW, yes it did pull it, but it HARDLY ever got out of OD. It would jump back and forth from OD to drive. This was a trip to Fl. and some roads was up and down, but mostly flat.So if you are satified drive mostly in drive then I say yes it will do as what you are asking. BTW I sold it and got me a 2500 HD with a 8.1 never had a problem after that. good luck



Thanks for the response, and your service. One follow on if I might, should I put the trans cooler on being that I don't have a stock tow package? Also, being that my hitch I installed says it is W.D. for 6,000/600 is it an obvious NO that the trailer GVWR is 6400? Thanks again!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 19, 2012)

A transmission cooler is a must IMO. You will have to be very careful with what you load in the rv.  You do not need to try to tow in OD.  What is the unloaded weight of the rv?  You are going to be maxed out IMO.  The 29 foot is probably from tongue to rear bumper.  Box is probably 27ft.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Chelse is right, you will need a transmission cooler installed, and drive on drive, little more gas, but will save a transmission.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Aug 6, 2012)

As said, add a good size trans cooler, service the trans (drain the converter too) if not done in the last 20K
you will need a weight distribution hitch with at least 750 lbs torsion bars.  If after getting it hitched
up if you have a problem with the tail of the tow vehicle sagging you will need to add a set of air bags
about ($500-700 installed) and if your shocks are over 15-20K miles on them upgrade to new heavy
duty shocks too.  

You want to be in controll while towing down the road, not have it be a white knuckle ride.

Also I assume you have a decent brake controller installed in your tow vehicle since you need the trailer
brakes to help with stopping.  Also make sure your tow vehicle's brakes are in good working order and 
have lots of pad thickness.

You will need to keep it in drive since it probably does not have a tow selection.  It will work, but the 
milage will be a bit low and just plan on taking it slow, that means if speed limit towing is 60 mph in 
your state, then that is where you need to be.

This should provide you with a decent tow vehicle for your TT, if after a few trips you feel it is not
enough vehicle, then I strongly suggest upgrading to a 3/4 ton truck or SUV.


----------

